# Chrome 2019...game time.



## twistedcatfish1971

...goose bumps now as I type this! Let me start by saying that I for one had a great steel year last year...actually 12/20/18 and continued into March of 2019. Caught my P.B. best back on 12/20/18 from shore out of the Chagrin (soccer) fields. 8.8 pounds off a Cleo spoon. Had several trips with 5 to 9 hook ups with lots of fish handled. Steelhead have been a real problem for years...and crazy to think that my muskies have come soooo much easier lol.

...grant it I tossed 90% hardware and made a ton of casts with each trip and will do the same starting this upcoming Sunday out at the fairport litehouse. Learned ALOT from you all here at OGF and the steel forum...plus talking to guys out fishing the rivers and harbors. Much appreciated with those talks!

...so many opinions and what to dos and not ... especially with spoon tossing when water is cold...like right at freezing temps...last year and a half I just treated it like everyday fishing and just casted spoons/homemade harnesses/spinners and came away with numerous hook ups. Probably OVER THINKING when at first starting out with steelhead fishing???

...for those that have had trouble with steelhead and make you want to snap rod or have you banging head with why so hard?

...just go fishing man...start with hardware and keep throwing. For me after literally 3 years with fishing for steel and trying sacs and other methods...and virtually nothing to show for...I've kept at it and took notes and along the long road home with loud music and windows down in 34° weather have cussed this fish out...have turned the page and gained confidence with trying those methods other than just hardware...made some friends along the way that are into fly rods and whatnot and will apply that this upcoming season.

...I will end this with nothing but the BEST of luck to those who hunt what is probably the most intriguing/intense/drag peeling fish that swims here in our rivers/and back streams.

Poundtown this fall and beyond.

Tight lines and good times...can't wait to feel that frozen finger lol.

Don.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Good stuff Don. They are certainly addicting and seeing that spoon get hammered is an awesome feeling.

I will say though when you get the bobber thing workin for ya....it's hard to go back (for me anyways). Watching the float dunk, hearing the rod whip followed by a big head shake just kind of stays in your blood stream.

Good luck this year


----------



## Saugeyefisher

1MoreKast said:


> Good stuff Don. They are certainly addicting and seeing that spoon get hammered is an awesome feeling.
> 
> I will say though when you get the bobber thing workin for ya....it's hard to go back (for me anyways). Watching the float dunk, hearing the rod whip followed by a big head shake just kind of stays in your blood stream.
> 
> Good luck this year


I do some float/jig fishing for local stocked trout. Couldnt imagine doing it with bigsteal head. . 
Good luck this year guys!


----------



## 1MoreKast

Saugeyefisher said:


> I do some float/jig fishing for local stocked trout. Couldnt imagine doing it with bigsteal head. .
> Good luck this year guys!


If you find your way up in NE Ohio let me know. Got all kinds of gear and rods for these fish. Just need to show up!


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Nice post. 

I have been dreading watching a bobber float past me for hours on end, especially after having an amazing bass fishing season where I was actually working the bait.

I'm gonna have to go back to basics like you said. Try some hardware!


----------



## bumpus

Not trying to hijack this thread but has anyone had any luck throwing spoons on the walls yet? I been planning on trolling the walls soon


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...just got back from Fairport Litehouse. Pounded it from 6:45 - 11:20. Water very rough and constant 3 to 4 footers rolling into harbor. Casted Cleo spoons for 2 hours with only 2 small eyes to show for. No steel just yet but getting close...cool thing was I seen alot of lady bugs. Not quite sure they are lady bugs but look just like em...most yellow. What's cool about that is last year in late September I caught a nice steel and its stomach was full of them.

...I did switch over to worm harness and caught 7 more walleye. 9 eyes caught with a STUD that pulled hook. All eyes were smalls except a fat 20 incher.

Steelhead are close I can feel it!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...that was good!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...pretty crazy I just found this exact bug on my table in fish lab (garage) that I saw today out at Fairport. Most today were yellow and some like this...plus found the picture from last September 30th 2018 of stomach contents of steelhead caught out there.

...stomach contents from last year had alot of orange bugs plus some small bones...weird like it's a sign of things to come lol. People use all kinds of things to gauge when fishing will get good ... I'm using this BUG lol.

...get ready people to pound some chrome.

Later,

Don.


----------



## kingfisher72

In the past, the lake cooling to 68 degrees F marked the beginning of steelhead on the shorelines in NY waters. There's a scientific paper out there floating around where some research occurred early in the steelhead/salmon program in NY. They seined the shoreline and took water surface temps to see if there was a preferred temp for "running". It was 20 C (68F) when the rainbows would show up. My 20 some years of fishing the piers and beaches for them has concurred with this.


----------



## CMGOhio

I'm still seeing 71-74F on the Bouy Observations in Cleveland Area. Few more weeks?


----------



## bumpus

I usually start around September 20th or so


----------



## steelhead sniper 860




----------



## steelhead sniper 860

First bloods been drawn. Time to start chucking hardware. Lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...love it more than ever! Am really excited for this fall/winter. Can't wait till them days with cool/cold temps...a little light rain and river just a moving...my kinda (get right) with fishing and all.

...almost time to punch that time card boys!

Don.


----------



## bumpus

I watched this today and it got the blood pumping I'm ready to troll


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Very cool video. 

Don.


----------



## glasseyes

Keeping a close eye on threads here, I retired a month ago , so although I have a three and a half hour drive I'm looking forward to fishing the harbor when they start moving in.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I shoot ya some information when I start getting into them...and seeing what's going on when I'm out there.

...I hit up the litehouse before sunup today. And by 8 am there was at least 6 guys there throwing spoons and floating minnows. No steel today just small eyes a d alot junk fish.

The dredge was out there 1st thing this morning. 

Don.


----------



## KTkiff

Is the dredge effecting the water clarity out there?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...when I got out there this morning there was alot of wood...small branches on water...shortly after tug came out and did a run then went back...pushed out dredge and then retrieve barge...water at time was good to ok on harbor side...shallow side was looking sweet with small rollers and about a foot or so visibility. Once the dredge started water got messed up...but with what I saw and felt water would clear up no problem.

...I think fishing was a bit affected. The steelhead itch is there as people showed up fishing for them.
Don.


----------



## Kyle cattarin

Hit the rocky marina yesterday with a buddy. We caught a couple of dink smallmouth and some tiny walleye. However we did get some strikes that were way harder than anything else we caught. We were using spoons and spinners. We are going back out this evening to try again for a steelhead or whatever else bites. Can't wait for this season to really kick off.


----------



## bumpus

I called snug harbor today and there fishing report said a few steelhead have been picked up on the breakwall


----------



## Kyle cattarin

Did not get any steelhead last night at the rocky. I was using small spoons and spinners. Got there a little later than I wanted but managed to get one tiny largemouth and one smallmouth and 1 tiny walleye. Ended up going to the East 55th break wall and caught one 20 inch walleye. Not sure when I'm going back out next. Cant wait for these temps to drop and for some good rains.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Sounds like you were awarded a bronze and gold but couldn't find the silver!


----------



## bubbster

bumpus said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread but has anyone had any luck throwing spoons on the walls yet? I been planning on trolling the walls soon


Yeah that'll work.


----------



## SteelStreamer

My pet steelhead from last season


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

That's cool! Should change handle to steel wishper lol.

Probably was using legs as a current divider and waiting for bait to come around lol.

Don.


----------



## SteelStreamer

Then shortly after a centerpinner came along, low holed me caught my pet steelhead, and gill raped him. Poor guy.


----------



## hailtothethief

Saw a couple caught yesterday off the breakwall in ashtabula. Really hot today. Got sunburn and didnt catch. No one else said they caught any. Dunno if the blistering sun pushed em out a ways. Give it a go another day. Lots of big bait fish chasing my spoon. Switched to worm harness but they kept stealing my worm. Couldnt catch one to see what they were.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...ok it's close boys...poundtown is upon us. Just put together a rather oversized bag for this weekend lol...start big bring all the guns as usual lol...going out to test fairport/grand/soccer fields this weekend. 

...update to come soon.

...weather still hot and all but...got the itch.

Don


----------



## glasseyes

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...ok it's close boys...poundtown is upon us. Just put together a rather oversized bag for this weekend lol...start big bring all the guns as usual lol...going out to test fairport/grand/soccer fields this weekend.
> 
> ...update to come soon.
> 
> ...weather still hot and all but...got the itch.
> 
> Don


Will be watching for your report, I have the itch to but not going to scratch it till I think it's doable, that 3.5 hour drive is very long ride home when no fish in the cooler


----------



## ChromeCollector

I'm with you glass, its about a 4 hour drive for me. Once the rivers below 50 degrees I'm usually there in the next day or so. Take the kayaks and chuck some shad raps in the harbor. Last few years i've gone and had no less than 15 fish days. They just absolutely demolish shad baits in the harbors. Good luck!


----------



## 1MoreKast

I'll be honest, I have taken for granted how close I live to Lake Erie tributaries. If I lived that far away it wouldn't stop me either though...


----------



## zimmerj

1MoreKast said:


> I'll be honest, I have taken for granted how close I live to Lake Erie tributaries. If I lived that far away it wouldn't stop me either though...


I agree. 15 minutes and I can be on the Grand or Chagrin.


----------



## ChromeCollector

Distance doesn't stop me from going a few times a year, but I need to make sure conditions are spot on before i make the trek. No more prospecting trips to check conditions. I've been lucky to find a strategy that works for me to get on fish when i do go.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Today the updated rocky river fishing report on google said they Electrofished about a dozen or so Steelhead from near the boat ramp on the rocky. There are some fish around just not truckloads yet


----------



## SteelStreamer

Quick! Everyone to the r.r. marina!









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## glasseyes

ChromeCollector said:


> I'm with you glass, its about a 4 hour drive for me. Once the rivers below 50 degrees I'm usually there in the next day or so. Take the kayaks and chuck some shad raps in the harbor. Last few years i've gone and had no less than 15 fish days. They just absolutely demolish shad baits in the harbors. Good luck!


You ever try the chrome and black rattle traps ?


----------



## ChromeCollector

I’ve been using Shad baits in the harbors successfully for so long I haven’t really had a reason to try anything else. I’ve kept a few rainbows over the years and when we filleted them for the smoker they were all loaded with Shad, all from the harbor


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Just checked the angel cam out over fairport harbor and saw this rainbow...could be a sign of tight lines soon lol.

Don.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Went to the mouth of the V today for a little bit, caught 5 largemouth bass and 1 catfish, No Steelhead. 
Tried black rooster tail, hot n tot, lil Cleo, shadrap.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...hey sniper good day! Weird I was out at fairport litehouse at 5:50 am...only one in lot. I could here waves from lot and was thinking ... dam it's going to be wild out there lol. Headed out and got to point where you got to start the rock walk...had to wait it out till a little light out bc of waves just a smashing against rocks...got out at end and tossed some spoons on beach side then went with harness and got several juvenile walleye. Shortly later ole Triple J showed up and we fished it hard but no takes. I went to end and played (try not to get wet) with waves and got 2 more small eyes. I did see 4 surface breaks on beach side...its close for steel...need this weather to bend a bit.

...leftvat 10:30 and hit up gander mountain and bought some stuff...after stopped at eastlake soccer field and fished it for 20 minutes. This is the WIERD part...I saw an insane amount of largemouth bass swimming...1 was pushing 3 pounds and most small like...anyway good times had today.

It's close...poundtown soon.

Don.

...just notice in 2nd picture with wave. I must have flipped the picture bc it should be other side...harbor side lol...just to clear any confusion if anyone noticed lol.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

hey twisted was good to see ya out there today
i didnt stay too much longer after you left, i didnt have any hits today on jig or on spoon...
we need some cool weather with some cool rain to bring them in, just a matter of time
harbour side was pretty milky colored.
yea it was a job getting out there today and back safely, a lot of wet algae on some of those rocks and i forgot my backpack so was carrying everything in my hands grrrr


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...eastlake (chagrin) was low and clear. Almost no current. Cool though bc I got to pin point some big rocks and ledges with clear water...alot of largemouth in water.

Don.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yea now is the time to scout the rivers before the rains come...
find those little 3-4 ffot holes and map them so you know where they are when thye water is up


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Yup. That’s how you learn your river. Walk it for bass when it’s low and clear


----------



## 1MoreKast

Whoever is doing the rain dance keep going...


----------



## devildave

My buddy got one yesterday flaoting a bobber and minnow about 4 feet down in lorain harbor...theyre slowly showing up


----------



## bumpus

I called snug harbor yesterday in conneaut there report is fish are being caught in the lower river the harbor and around the walls. They made it sound like a decent amount of fish are being caught


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Good sign as the fish should be in the eastern rivers or about starting to...they will move on down and stage and fill up rivers soon enough. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

10/6/19 fairport litehouse this morning. 8:30 to 11:30. 10th cast got this guy with green and silver cleo on west side of rocks. Water alittle wavy and more intense as morning went on. Felt fish just a tapping lure very close to end of retrieval then at about a rods length committed and was hooked. Fought fish for maybe 10 to 12 seconds lol...had net right there and did a dip and scoop. I'm not sure what the quickest catch of a steelhead is...but shoot this one has to at the top lol.

...lost a big one that actually bent my treble with a blue/silver cleo and saw 1 caught around 9:20 am that was pushing 8 lbs. Came off jig and minnow. West side got to be a washing machine and harbor side had some rollers but was calm for most part...did see surface breaks here and there...one big rain and good times to be had.
...a fat 23" 6 lbs.

Don.


----------



## bumpus

Awesome that you got one I drifted eggs and jigs and maggots Saturday near the mouth of the Ashtabula river not even a bite water was pretty stained maybe 12 inches of visibility


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...its close. Water is alot warmer this time than last year...remember we had a good rain moment with aftermath of hurricane rain early last September. 5 degrees is what I'm gauging right now...plus more water in Erie. 

Don.


----------



## bumpus

I seen maybe 15 fish jump in the time I was there no bites but it was better than sitting at home


----------



## stormfront

Might I ask what power and length rods do you guys use when chucking hardware off the walls for steelhead?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...for me it's my ole #8 hellbent medium/heavy/fast...with 8 lb clear sufix with spoon attached. Caught alot muskie/steel/...shoot everything with this rod. Not your ideal steel rod...but does me good. Just got a feel with it and know how to play any fish with it. 

...stiff feel but can detect light hits...use a rod long enough and catch fish...you get a feel what's going on like with hit detection and lure action.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I like lighter line with rod that says other wise...

...stay twisted.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

i use a shakespeare agility 9 foot lite action rod with 6 pound test ande mono
and a browning syntec 10 1/2 foot lite action rod with 6 pound test ande mono
both rods are rated at 2-8 pound test line


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...10/13/19.

...hit up fairport early/mid morning. A stiff south wind...plenty of folks on short pier and could see some out at end of litehouse. No fish for me...but saw several caught and actually netted one nice for a guy just as I walked up. An hour later saw a steelhead caught that was the biggest I have ever seen personally. Didn't get weight as guy quickly let fish swim off...my guess was 11 pounds maybe 11/1/2. I actually had hands on it and couldn't get my fingers to touch!

...good times. Need that big rain still.

Don

...side note...over heard a story about a 10 lb laker pulled from fairport Saturday morning.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...bought some floats tonight. Kinda like the thill floats with weight built in. But thinking a bit larger float for harbor fishing that is a (slip) float like...with bobber stops...preferably the rubber stops to make a (fixed) like set. Plus adding a 1/4 to 1/2 oz weight...which would lead to leader. Curious to what sets you all run with standard spinning reel/rod ... for now I run my main with hardware and got another I would like set up with float...plus made several pre/leaders for it...

Thanks for anything...I got some ideas and all...just thought I would ask for some information about what your favorite like.

Don.


----------



## 1MoreKast

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Curious to what sets you all run with standard spinning reel/rod ... for now I run my main with hardware and got another I would like set up with float...plus made several pre/leaders for it...
> 
> Thanks for anything...I got some ideas and all...just thought I would ask for some information about what your favorite like.
> 
> Don.


Hey Don - I think those Thills would be fine for what you're wanting to do. Fix those on the main line with a couple small split shots to a micro swivel followed by a fluorocarbon leader to your jig, hook, etc. would be a pretty standard set up for most.

I used to use those glo bobs way back in the day and those were good too. 








But once you find something you like you kinda stick with it. For me it's been Raven floats. All kinds of sizes for both slip and fixed.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yea ive caught a couple small lakers off the fairport wall over the years nothing big tho


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...got some rain here soon.

Got a couple trips planned out next 7 days.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

It's raining haha...love it!

Don.


----------



## Investigator Bass

Ok, I've been spying on this thread. I don't know much about steelhead fishing or trout fishing in general. This year will be a big trial year for me. 

I've got my ultralight, 4lb. line, 1/64 oz. minnow lures (few diff colors), some powerbait balls, white and yellow trout magnets, and it's now a cold rain as you guys have been anticipating.. Will they move into the rivers now?


----------



## bumpus

Yeah every cold rain we get more and more will move into the rivers


----------



## KTkiff

These rivers are extremely low. Depending on your expectations it’s going to be awhile before it gets really good.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I for one am greatly appreciative with this rain...especially mid week as I can only get out on weekends due to work. I tend to like a mid week rain to get the water moving and then kinda level out going into weekend. I have fished during absolute muddy/fastwater times but never had a hook up...not at that level as some are on here. From my experience over last 2 year's is that with a rain and rise in river it's almost like a <activator> for steelhead. Gets them going and running up rivers...kinda the same for me and my twisted thinking...might be part fish lol...as most of us are haha.

...fish are up and in now and harbors/river mouths are holding fish. Get out there and start casting...let us know how you do...good or bad.

Good luck.

Don.


----------



## glasseyes

I will be fishing fairport harbor next three days, I have a 3.5 hour drive ahead of me in morning hope to leave home by 3 am. I've been watching the weather for the area and looks like gale force winds for Thursday. Motel is reserved and I'm ready to soak some jigs And cast some spoons.


----------



## KTkiff

glasseyes said:


> I will be fishing fairport harbor next three days, I have a 3.5 hour drive ahead of me in morning hope to leave home by 3 am. I've been watching the weather for the area and looks like gale force winds for Thursday. Motel is reserved and I'm ready to soak some jigs And cast some spoons.


I don’t know if I would make that long of a drive in the next couple days. The water will be pretty stirred up after this blow. Looks like the wind won’t die until Friday. I fished optimal conditions yesterday and got 2. Friday I did get 6.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...maybe check that forecast. Weekend looks awesome...Friday to sunday...you have options though with Eastlake (chagrin) 15 or so minutes west of fairport and 5 to 7 great spots to shore fish em...all spots close to mouth of Erie. Google steelhead public fishing acess Eastlake.


----------



## KTkiff

He mentioned the next three days. That includes Thursday which is miserable. Plus you have to wait until things clear up a bit up there after a big blow like this. Fairport muddies easily from the beach. Just trying to keep him from wasting a 3 hour drive. I would like someone to do the same for me. Been fishing religiously for 20 years up there. I wouldn’t fish Friday up there after this big blow and I am 30 minutes away. But I do like your optimistic view.


----------



## Investigator Bass

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...fish are up and in now and harbors/river mouths are holding fish. Get out there and start casting...let us know how you do...good or bad.


I was off Monday and went venturing. I really needed the experience fishing current. It's a lot different, but fun, and im learning more each time. 

I am hoping to catch another day next week and get out again. This weekend is for dirt bikes!


----------



## Investigator Bass

Got some new tackle today/yesterday and im ready to go back after them on Monday. Was thinking about trying some egg sacks around the chagrin area, any thoughts?


----------



## HappySnag

Investigator Bass said:


> Got some new tackle today/yesterday and im ready to go back after them on Monday. Was thinking about trying some egg sacks around the chagrin area, any thoughts?


tie a sack and 18" after sack fly.moust hits i get this way on fly.


----------



## stonen12

HappySnag said:


> tie a sack and 18" after sack fly.moust hits i get this way on fly.


 what pattern fly?


----------



## HappySnag

stonen12 said:


> what pattern fly?


any patern
when i fished i would loose 40 to 50 fly a day they were $1.50 to $1.75 a piece,than they jack gass to $4 a galon.day fishing was arond $100.then i decided to make my own flys.i went to Erie outfiters and told Greg if you show me how to tie flies i will buy vice to make fly,he did and i started to tie flys.i had deer fur and i tied flys no patern just hair holding on hook,i was not happy with that how they look,i went fishing and lost few flys and nobady was cathing fish,then i realize i have the flys what i made,now i do not care if i loose them,i cast, second cast and steelie was on.i got few more and guy fish with his son ask if i give him one,i did he got few stielie and lost fly.he ask if he can get one more fly,i told him they are now $5 each,i just mes with him,then i gave him one,me and him continue catch steelie.he thanks me for the flys.

make from feathers,hair,syntetic hair,fur.

good video to learn


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...bought the In-Fisherman today and saw these <bully> spoons. Anyone try these???

...gonna order some up soon.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...dam!

...I'm done with this heat. Been stocking up with spoons/spinners...going to hit up outfitters in chagrin falls a few times in upcoming weekends. I have said last year about getting a fly rod and testing the swing/drift with this...never panned out. I get so wrapped up with hardware and chucking lures...can't help it.

...maybe this season. I just can't wait till fall and heading North again for them bullets. 

Steelhead fishing for me was a struggle 4 ish years ago...had some posts about it and driving home with windows down in 30 ish degree weather...cussing/thinking about this and that...looking back now...dam.

...just plain love the colder weather and what that time of year brings...the fishing is flat out amazing and opposite of summertime. Love getting out and shoring/wading for steel/eyes...for me it's the added challenges that fall/winter brings. I guess its simply the feeling of going out and fishing/catching something with added weight so to speak...always loved the hard way to get somewhere. Now I get it what I'm saying with fishing with cooler/colder temps...I just love those mornings when it's around freezing and fishing probably will suck lol.

...no real goals this year as I feel very comfortable with my approach and where I will be fishing/wading this upcoming season...kinda think In head like that with couple new spots I want to hit I can apply some methods. And with that said I can only THANK YOU OGF and this steelhead forum for that.

...poundtown this season for sure!

...I'll be posting a 2020/2021 post here soon.

Stay twisted,

Don.


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Agree 100% on fishing those super cold days, it really is the best. I love love love bass fishing but I'm def getting the itch to chase some chrome.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...8/16/20 Chagrin river/soccer fields. 

Hit up river early this morning. More of a recon trip with a buddy. Did some walking around mostly up river from high tension lines. Water clear almost no flow...no fish as well. Did see small groups of shiners/bait fish here/there. Alot of smooth bottom there along with a ton of slit/mud...did come across a section of river I don't fish much that just <felt> like might be good for some early up river steel...time will tell.

More to come.

Don.


----------



## MetalHead

Can't wait for that first "bobber down"!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

MetalHead said:


> Can't wait for that first "bobber down"!


Head o er 2 new 2020/2021 steelhead post...and set some tones/pictures/stories lol.

Later


----------



## cast-off

Got my first one of the season today. Unstocked trib.


----------

